# Rebuild or buy new?



## tim_henshaw (Jun 1, 2009)

So here is the deal. I have a 1995 Maverick Mirage that has the original motor on it (Yammy 70hp). The motor has begun to get a very slight knock on it, and it seems like she is in the mechanic at least once a month now. From what my mechanic tells me its only a matter of time. He also told me he can completely rebuild my engine for around 2500-3000 with all factory parts etc. I really dont have 7-9k laying around to repower with a brand new engine, nor do I want a an extra payment for something right now. But if rebuilding engines is kinda iffy, Id rather put 3k down on a new engine and make the boat payments a bit more manageable for a broke ass college student like myself. Thoughts guys?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

You need to look for another mechanic and get a second opinion and a second quote for a rebuild. That quote is too high. Also when I had a 25hp Yamaha the owners manual said that high octane fuel can be used when engine knock occurs. I dont know if that will help reduce it or not but its worth a try.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

3k sounds very high, look for another mechanic, or learn to work on it yourself. You have a great motor on that boat, I personally would find a way to rebuild rather then buying a new one because a newer 4-stroke will be heavier.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you post where you live in your profile then someone on here could give you a name of a mechanic they trust.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

If the technicain is using a yamaha power head the price seems about right to me. 
6H3-W0090-41-4D  complete crankcase assy.      $2000
water pump kit                                                  $100
Carb kits                                                           $100
Misc shop supplies                                             $100
Labor R&R power head  [email protected]$75/hr                   $300
Labor R&R water pump [email protected]/hr                      $75
Labor R&R cabs [email protected]/hr                                 $225
Subtotal                                                               $2900.00
Tax                                                                      $203.00
Total                                                                    $3103.00

This is just off the top of my head reall quick but $2500-$3K doesn't seem out of the ball park if he is using a Yamaha Assy.


----------

